# Was Borgias Censored on the 101



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I recorded the Borgias from DirecTV's 101. Has anyone seen it? I want to know if DirecTV censored it in any way. I ask because I noticed the 101's Nurse Jackie was censored.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

itzme said:


> I recorded the Borgias from DirecTV's 101. Has anyone seen it? I want to know if DirecTV censored it in any way. I ask because I noticed the 101's Nurse Jackie was censored.


This is a Non-DIRCTV post, a personal one.

My wife watched the Borgias from the 101 Preview airing.

She mentioned that at the start of the broadcast was the disclaimer that it was altered from the original content.

Given that it is supposed to be like the Tudors... or guess is that the nudity and more explicity sexual content were removed.
The full version is set to Premier on Showtime 4/3/2011

I think censor is the wrong word for it.
Altered is better applied.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So if I'm not a fan of "alterations" I should watch the un-altered version on Showtime- Gotcha. That's what I wanted to know


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What everyone is missing here is that Directv 101 is probably bound by a contract with Showtime to show an "altered" version, hence the disclaimer "THE FOLLOWING PROGRAM HAS BEEN EDITED FROM ITS ORIGINAL FORM
TO SEE THE FULL UNEDITED EPISODE ORDER SHOWTIME. NOW". The 101 is showing what Showtime is giving them.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just had a question. It was kindly answered. Now I have to find a tool that closes a can of worms. Sorry.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Yeah the same thing happened when Dish Network would preair shows on TV and Entertainment. When I watched the first episode of WEEDS and THE BIG C they had the disclaimer that it was edited for content. Good thing to cuz you can not block it. I suppose they could have had the parental locks enabled. I also think showtime allowed it to preair to get people hooked. Watch it when it airs to see what you missed. From what I have heard Showtime leaked he first episode of The Borgia's, same way they leaked some season openers of Dexter. drums up publicity when the leak hits the torrent sites.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I watched it—sorta— and all naughty body parts were pixillated. Did not watch close enough to know if content was missing. 

Also interesting to me that the "original airing date" was in the future.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> She mentioned that at the start of the broadcast was the disclaimer that it was altered from the original content.
> 
> I think censor is the wrong word for it.
> Altered is better applied.


Kind of like a stallion being altered to a gelding?


----------



## jeffherbst (Dec 13, 2006)

the preview on 101 was at least in HD, the series starts on Sunday but will be broadcast in SD only! I called DirecTV and they confirmed this. Really disappointing considering I have been watching HD promos for this show for months and the premier was in HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jeffherbst said:


> the preview on 101 was at least in HD, the series starts on Sunday but will be broadcast in SD only! I called DirecTV and they confirmed this. Really disappointing considering I have been watching HD promos for this show for months and the premier was in HD.


Who did you call? Your Carrier or Showtime?

The program is being aired on DIRECTV; Showtime East HD, on 545.
Even though it is not flagged as HD program.

I would be SHOCKED if it isn't in HD.
It is not all that uncommon now, that the content providers when submitting their guide data, don't flip the HD flag.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who did you call? Your Carrier or Showtime?
> 
> The program is being aired on DIRECTV; Showtime East HD, on 545.
> Even though it is not flagged as HD program.
> ...


I'd flip, too.

And isn't it nice that now it is more common for an show not marked as HD to BE in HD, more so now than the other way around??


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who did you call? Your Carrier or Showtime?
> 
> The program is being aired on DIRECTV; Showtime East HD, on 545.
> Even though it is not flagged as HD program.
> ...


Especially on channels with HD in the name. It's redundant. But it does screw up DVRs that look for the HD flag.


----------

